# Engineering Books - Part 2



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom :
Applied Aerodynamics Education 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22492513...lied_Aerodynamics_Education__Aiaa-98-2791.pdf 0.19 MB 

Aerodynamics, Aeronautics and Flight Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22492628...nd_Flight_Mechanics__Partial_Scan_p1-179_.pdf 3.43 MB 

Missile Aerodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22493320/Nielsen_J.N._-_Missile_Aerodynamics__McGraw_Hill_1960_.pdf 19.87 MB 

Airplane Aerodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495073...ics_and_Performance__DARcorporation_1997_.pdf 30.90 MB 

Basic Helicopter Aerodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495355...opter_Aerodynamics__BSP_Prof._Books_1990_.pdf 8.60 MB 

Introduction to Aerodynamics of Flight 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495598...Aerodynamics_Of_Flight__NASA_SP-367_1975_.pdf 6.89 MB 

Aerodynamics of Cars 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495800/Unknown_-_Aerodynamics_of_cars__Notes_.pdf 0.17 MB 

Basic Aerodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495850/US_Army_-_Basic_Aerodynamics_AL0966__US_Army_1994_.pdf 1.55 MB 

Introduction to Helicopter Aerodynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22495932...mics_Workbook_CNATRA_P-401__US_Navy_2000_.pdf 2.06 MB 

Airbus A3xx Simulator Systems Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496162/Airbus_A3xx_Simulator_-_Systems_Manual.pdf 8.05 MB 

Aircraft Icing Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496177/Aircraft_Icing_Handbook__2000_CAA_.pdf 0.39 MB 

Boeing Design Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496190/BDM_1054_-_Boeing_Design_Manual_-_Titanium_Alloys.pdf 0.20 MB 

Efficient Viscous Design of Aircraft 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22496203..._Of_Aircraft_Config_-_Aiaa-98-2539__NASA_.pdf 0.38 MB 

Supermarine Spitfire 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22502408/Vickers-Supermarine_Spitfire_Mk.I_V_-_Aero_Detail_8.pdf 41.88 MB 

Analytical Mechanics of Aerospace Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503350...cal_Mechanics_of_Aerospace_Systems__2002_.pdf 8.03 MB 

Architecture for Fiber Optic Sensors & Actuators in AIrcraft Propulsion Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503366..._Actuators_in_Aircraft_Propulsion_Systems.pdf 0.61 MB 

How to Design, Build & Test Small Fuel Rocket Engines 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503503...quid-Fuel_Rocket_Engines__Rocketlab_1967_.pdf 6.13 MB 

Elements of Gas Turbine Propulsion 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503702/Mattingly__Jack_D._-_Elements_Of_Gas_Turbine_Propulsion.pdf 9.10 MB 

Gas Turbine Engines 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504660/US_Army_aviation_course_-_Gas_Turbine_Engines_AL0993.pdf 20.13 MB 

Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504742...f_Gasoline_and_Diesel_Fuel_Systems_OD1620.pdf 3.83 MB 

Principles of Internal Combustion ENgines 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504833...les_Of_Internal_Combustion_Engines_Od1619.pdf 3.65 MB 

Engineering Design with Solid Works 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22574619...sign_with_Solid_Works_2001Plus__SDC_2001_.pdf 2.50 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Enhancing CAD Drawing with Photoshop 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577080..._Cad_Drawings_With_Photoshop__Sybex_2005_.pdf 16.16 MB 

Structural Design & Laying of Underground Drains 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577131...d_Laying_Of_Underground_Drains__DOT_1984_.pdf 0.78 MB 

Structural Details in Concrete 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577434...s_In_Concrete__Blackwell_Scientific_1992_.pdf 7.43 MB 

Bridge Design Manual 2000 - Hydraulic Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577467...al_-_Hydraulic_Design__Missouri_DoT_2000_.pdf 0.52 MB 

Bridge Design Manual 2003 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22577722/DoT_-_Bridge_Design_Manual__DOT_2003_.pdf 6.07 MB 

Design Manual Metric 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22578426/Dot_-_Design_Manual__Metric__2001__DoT_Washingtonstate_2001_.pdf 18.81 MB 

Hydraulic Design Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22578798/DoT_-_Hydraulic_Design_Manual__DoT_Texas_2004_.pdf 6.58 MB 

Masonry Instant Answers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22578929/Jaffe_-_Masonry_Instant_Answers__McGraw_Hill_2004_.pdf 2.49 MB 

Plastics Engineering Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22579051...hapter_-_Injection_Moulding_of_Thermosets.pdf 1.86 MB 

Advanced Polymer Processing Operations 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22581055...olymer_Processing_Operations__Noyes_1998_.pdf 13.02 MB 

Mechanics of Composite Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22582166..._Materials_2nd_Ed_1999__Taylor___Francis_.pdf 41.66 MB 

Mass SPectrometry of Polymers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22582491..._Mass_Spectrometry_of_Polymers__CRC_2002_.pdf 10.06 MB 

Modern Polymers Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22583186/Harper_CA_-_Modern_Plastics_Handbook__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar 13.14 MB 

Schaums Easy Outlines - General Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22583214...Outlines__General_Chemistry__McGraw-Hill_.rar 1.04 MB 

Organic CHemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22584686...ganic_Chemistry_4th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2001_.rar 28.75 MB 

Handbook of Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22584948..._of_Chemistry__15th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1999_.rar 6.40 MB 

Dictionary of Organic Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22584954/McGuinness__Ian_-_Dictionary_of_Organic_Chemistry__web_.rar 0.15 MB 

Analysis & Control of Non_Linear Process SYstems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585069...Nonlinear_Process_Systems__Springer_2004_.pdf 3.55 MB 

Process Systems Analysis & Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585423...and_Control__2nd_SI_Ed__McGraw_Hill_1991_.pdf 10.83 MB 

Modern Control ENgineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585699...rol_Engineering_EE392__Course_Notes_2003_.pdf 8.45 MB 

Dictionary of ENgineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22585903...l_Dictionary_of_Engineering_2nd_Ed__2003_.pdf 5.54 MB 

Introduction to Digital Audio 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22586467...Digital_Audio__Butterworth_Heinmann_1994_.pdf 17.97 MB 

Solid State Tesla Coil 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22586498/_unknown__Solid_State_Tesla_Coil.pdf 0.81 MB 

Thermal Analysis of a Transistor 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22586882/Accillaro-Cidronali-Zani_-_Thermal_Analysis_of_a_Transistor.rtf 11.34 MB 

Radar Technology Encyclopedia 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22587310...chnology_Encyclopedia__Artech_House_1998_.pdf 10.12 MB 

Broadband Telecommunciations Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22588606...ommunications_Handbook__Mcgraw-Hill_2000_.pdf 46.05 MB 

The Satellite Coomunication Applications Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22588814...tions_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Artech_House_2004_.pdf 6.44 MB 

Autopmated Fingerprint Indetification Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22589829...ntification_Systems__Academic_Press_2005_.pdf 3.41 MB 

Electrical ENgineering Dictionary 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590033...l_Engineering_Dictionary__CRC_Press_2000_.pdf 6.21 MB 

Radar Systems Analysis & Design using MATLAB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590163...lysis_and_Design_Using_MatLab__CRC_Press_.pdf 6.01 MB 

ENgineer;'s Mini Notebook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590393/Mims_-_Engineer_s_Mini-Notebook__Radio_Shack_1988_.pdf 4.14 MB 

Telecom Dictionary 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590752..._Telecom_Dictionary_20th__CMP_Books_2004_.chm 7.88 MB 

Classical Electrodynamics for Undergraduates 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590761...Electrodynamics_for_Undergraduates__1997_.pdf 0.67 MB 

WiFi Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22590976....11b_Wireless_Networks__McGraw-Hill_2003_.chm 9.52 MB 

Communications Satellites Gloabl Chnage Agents 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22591603...bal_Change_Agents__Lawrence_Erlbaum_2004_.pdf 26.35 MB 

The First Computers - History & Architectures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22591914...istory_and_Architectures__MIT_Press_2000_.pdf 12.62 MB 

Electromagnetic Field Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22592091...agnetic_Field_Theory__Upsilon_Books_2001_.pdf 1.04 MB 

Electromagnetic Field Theory Exercises 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22592102...eld_Theory_Exercises__Upsilon_Books_2001_.pdf 0.45 MB 

Antenna Theory Analysis & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22594524..._Design__2nd_Ed___John_Willey_1997_.part1.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22595136..._Design__2nd_Ed___John_Willey_1997_.part2.rar 25.67 MB 

Online Electronics School 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22595425/Bertrand__Ron_-_Online_Electronics_School.rar 12.84 MB 

Electromagnetism Lectures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22596246/Electromagnetism_Lectures.rar 30.37 MB 

Radar Systems Analysis & Design Using MATLAB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22596605...lysis_and_Design_Using_MatLab__CRC_Press_.rar 11.37 MB 

The Scientist's & ENgineer's Guide to DSP 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22596902...uide_to_DSP_2nd_Ed__Cal._Tech._Pub._1999_.rar 9.07 MB 

Fundamentals of ENgineering Supplied Reference Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597035...ed_Reference_Handbook_5th_Ed__NCEES_2001_.pdf 4.58 MB 

Engineering Acoustics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597051...ring_Acoustics__www.teicontrols.com_2000_.pdf 0.55 MB 

Mechanical Conversions, Formulas, References 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597100...ersions__Formulas___References__From_Web_.pdf 1.19 MB 

Environemntal Engineering Dictionary & Directory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597161...Dictionary_and_Directory__CRC_Press_2001_.pdf 2.39 MB 

Statistics for Environmental ENgineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597392...nmental_Engineers_2nd_Ed__CRC_Press_2002_.pdf 7.55 MB 

Fundamentals of LIght Microscopy & Electric Imaging 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22597532...scopy_and_Electronic_Imaging__Wiley_2001_.pdf 4.93 MB 

The GALE Encylcopedia of Science 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22598277...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol1__Gale_2004_.pdf 24.56 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22598889...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol2__Gale_2004_.pdf 19.07 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22599453...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol3__Gale_2004_.pdf 19.03 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22600149...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol4__Gale_2004_.pdf 21.61 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22600751...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol5__Gale_2004_.pdf 18.51 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22601331...opedia_of_Science_3rd_Ed_Vol6__Gale_2004_.pdf 16.00 MB


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

ANSYS - Methods of Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603291/ANSYS_-_Method_of_Analysis.rtf 9.58 MB 

Finite Element Analysis of Structural Steelwork Beam to Column Bolted Connections 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603308...eelwork_Beam_to_Column_Bolted_Connections.pdf 0.41 MB 

Generative Assembly Structural Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603346/Catia_-_Generative_Assembly_Structural_Analysis.pdf 1.17 MB 

Generative Part Stress Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603437/Catia_-_Generative_Part_Stress_Analysis.pdf 2.16 MB 

Computational Fluid Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22603810...nal_fluid_dynamics__CUP__2002__T__1022s_.djvu 10.08 MB 

Finite Element Modelling for Stress Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22605213...Modeling_For_Stress_Analysis__Wiley_1995_.pdf 38.94 MB 

Coupled Structural Thermal Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22605219/Coupled_Structural-Thermal_Analysis_ANSYS__Uni_of_Alberta_.pdf 0.11 MB


----------



## mofak (19 مايو 2007)

go on dear good job


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يوليو 2007)

الل يبارك فيك اخي


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود جبار وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## islam2a (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Assem Tariq (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااا*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

و جزاك الله كل خير


​


----------

